# Media Source option: "Hide source when playback ends"



## CarcinogenSDA (Jul 9, 2021)

I was thinking this would be a quick and simple one to implement. I have .webms and other videos that I want to pop up on stream for quick memes and whatnot, but annoyingly enough, I can't seem to find a plugin or option that will automatically hide the media source when playback is over. Reason being, I want to be able to, in conjunction with "Restart Playback when source becomes active", just replay the file when I hit a button on my Stream Deck without having to hit the button again to hide the source.

Please and thank you!!


----------



## R1CH (Jul 9, 2021)

Is this not the same as "Show nothing when playback ends"? Then set your streamdeck to play the source again instead of toggling visibility.


----------



## CarcinogenSDA (Jul 20, 2021)

Well my streamdeck OBS options by default only has "Scene", "mixer audio", "record", "stream", and "source". I can't find any such button that lets me play a video once and simply rewind/replay it other than "source" and deactivating/reactivating it. Fortunately if I use Scene Sources it doesn't cause any buffering for me (how you guys did that wizard magic to even work with minimal RAM/CPU is a mystery to me)

I have "show nothing when playback ends" checked, but it doesn't solve the problem of being able to replay the video again in a single press without deactivating/reactivating the source manually.

Upon using it more, it's not a big deal I guess so long as I color-code the buttons that I subconsciously/habitually know the source is on/off.


----------



## MrHillman (Nov 8, 2021)

Ive been searching for something like this too and came up with nothing, im still having to deactivate and reactivate the sources, did you come up a better way?


----------



## tinydog (Mar 7, 2022)

I second OP's suggestion. Hiding the source after playback ends would be a useful feature.


MrHillman said:


> Ive been searching for something like this too and came up with nothing, im still having to deactivate and reactivate the sources, did you come up a better way?


I have a Loupedeck, not a Streamdeck. I'm able to set up a macro that toggles a source (to make it visible), waits a specified length of time (hardcoded in the macro, rather than being dynamic based on the video source's length), then toggles the source again (to hide it). I can then assign the macro to one of the buttons. Perhaps Streamdeck has a similar macro functionality.


----------



## T68 (Apr 12, 2022)

+1 on this option to hide/inactivate a media source when it has completed playback of a local file.

In my case I have latest captured replay file as playback in a mediasource which activates when pressing a hotkey on the keyboard. I can have a transition stinger when activating but when it has finished the replay can only show the stinger if I manually deactivate the mediasource which is hard to time well. 

Would be really nice if the mediasource whas deactivated automatically after playback and then could run the outstinger on complete.

If there is a workaround for this, please let me know :-)


----------

